# Peacefield Raceway - Round 3



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've done enough additional work that I wanted to post some more pictures of my HO layout. Once again, I posted about 20 new shots so it's best to display them through my profile by clicking "My Pictures" and not try to attach them to a message.

Most of this work was people and structure focused. I have 600 cheap-o people in the stands and concession areas, but I dropped "Preisler-Money" on a few select types of people. Most notably, camera crews and individual photographers. I also completed more work on my structures and the details around them. These new pics are of mostly of those types of the things and less about the cars or track. 

One of the things you want to do when building a scenic track is create a bunch of little vignettes. Hopefully I've done that and have attached only one picture of just such a view; one of my favorite shots of some ambitious photographers out on the circuit.

BTW, I always include brief notes with my pictures to describe either what you're seeing, how I made it, or some other detail that might otherwise go unnoticed. 

Finally, I plan one more (and probably final) update a few more weeks out. I still have about 100 people to paint and place in the grandstands that run along the front straight, about 40 people to paint and place in the pits and garage, and a few minor structures or other details in the infield. This is going to take some time! I also plan to post some wide photos of the entire table.

Enjoy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What's taking so long?*

*LOL..... **Kidding 100%*... Awesome layout PF...a treat for us all!!! Thanks for posting and leave the photos up as long as you can... Love going through them!! nd


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Simply fantastic!

It's strange, in that a year ago when I first got into this hobby, the last thing I wanted to see around a slot track were the little vignettes - static scenes of frozen people fishing in a pond, or playing baseball, etc. Now, I can't get enough of them.

You've done such an incredible job with them, and with all the little details (those that I can pick out anyway in the photos) of the track areas. Simple things, like a gravel walkway from one area to another, add so much to the scenes.

Question: You mention that you will one day add power to the lights in the parking lot. Is that going to be a major rework of existing scenery to accomplish?

This is one of the best HO layouts I have ever seen photos of. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Correct Scaf...one of the best layouts of any scale...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I too have been blown away by this remarkable track. The details are just awesome, there so much happening around that it doesn't look static even from the still photo's. 
Peacefield, you have definately raised the bar.

Can't wait to see round 4. 

tycoarm


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

As always, thanks for all your positive comments and encouragement.

Scaf, I'm not much of an electrical guy (I never could've done a laptimer without Trakmate's preassembled parts), but this should be fairly simple. I only plan to do two lighting things. 

One is all the lights in the parking lot. They came from that same eBay seller that does the cheap people. They have a light up in the head as well as a second light behind the Coke label. The only problem is that four unlabeled and unsheated wires are coming out of the bottom of the pole. I did run them loose to the underside of the table, but it will be trial and a lot of error to figure out which combination belongs with the other. And I don't know what the deal is with no sheathing and if that will prohibit them from ever lighting.

The other item is signal lights. I ordered two Model Power traffic signals prewired to a 3 position switch that will allow me to select green, yellow, red. I'll remove their heads, mount one to directly below the flag man and the other to the chainlink fence in front of the grandstands around the banked curve. Then I can manually set the lights just for laughs. If I were more talented, I'd add a relay to the track in such a manner so that when someone stops the power, the lights automatically go from green to yellow or red.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Track Condition Lights*

I had those Model Power lights on my track for years. They add a lot to the thrill of realistic racing. The light panel itself is soldered to the post so you can remove it with a little heat. If you are careful you can also remove the hoods and reposition them for a horizontal mount.










We had micro switches before and later hooked them into the track relay (below). You can also buy a pre-made flashing unit for the yellow circuit. The lights have all since blown out from crashes or just age- I have a box full of old ones. I'm going to do them again with bright LED's next time around.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, SlotV, it's funny that you post that photo because that's the picture that inspired me to do it in the first place. Not sure where I first stumbled across it. I also like your tower better than mine; mine's too bulky.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Peacefield said:


> Finally, I plan one more (and probably final) update a few more weeks out. I still have about 100 people to paint and place in the grandstands that run along the front straight, about 40 people to paint and place in the pits and garage, and a few minor structures or other details in the infield. This is going to take some time! I also plan to post some wide photos of the entire table.
> 
> Enjoy.


Excellent use of scenery! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

I even saw Yoda working the TV light -- :thumbsup:

What a great model raceway -- looks like a train guy built it! Love the ticket booth and the even the line for the women's rest room. Very very cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great shot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

nice werk! what do you use for a fixative? do yas have much trouble with the flock coming loose after a shunt?i like the fode v shevee pix!!!


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I really poured on the spray glue quite heavily. Rarely, it will still get scuffed up after an especially horrific crash, but only rarely. And I keep some extra for just such repairs.


----------

